

Fun and Frustration with Scala - tristan_juricek
http://www.advogato.org/person/connolly/diary/71.html

======
tristan_juricek
Some of the compiler errors are one of these jarring things that I hope get
smoothed out in future versions of Scala. Having come from a C++ background in
the past, I was pretty accustomed to figuring things out; other coworkers,
however, were pretty uncomfortable with it.

Otherwise, I have the same optimism that the author of the article has about
the state of the language. No massive hurdles, just a lot of things to iron
out.

I'm also reminded of a discussion on Stack Overflow regarding the new
collections library:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1722726/is-the-
scala-2-8-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1722726/is-the-
scala-2-8-collections-library-a-case-of-the-longest-suicide-note-in-histo)

Here, the 2.8 library has a lot of effort, but the way people see the types in
Scaladoc might scare them.

Kind of like the compile errors, if these things are not made a bit more
"people friendly", it's a significant barrier for some.

------
mahmud
The author found Modula-3 fun and exciting. Dunno, that alone makes me
suspicious of our compatibility in matters of taste.

